# (help)my firefox ver2 is restarting now a days showing error



## gauravsuneja (Sep 11, 2008)

my firefox ver2 is restarting now a days i uninstalled and installed it .still the problem is there .
i don't want to use ff3 as i get no good themes in it


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 15, 2008)

ax3 said:


> same problem with me .......
> 
> so i searched & found this
> *kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_crashes



uninstall avg  antivirus extension in it


----------



## ASH_DSG (Sep 24, 2008)

or disable the extension init ff3 is also good try it sirji.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

I donot know why u all guys are using FF2 when FF3 is already released...any good reason...


----------



## digitalage (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ agree with u.... why dont u guys just use ff3 it smooth and fast


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 24, 2008)

^True
FF3 has been out for about 1-2 months as I remember. There are ALOT of themes for Firefox3 and they all look awesome


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I donot know why u all guys are using FF2 when FF3 is already released...any good reason...





digitalage said:


> ^^ agree with u.... why dont u guys just use ff3 it smooth and fast





cooldudie3 said:


> ^True
> FF3 has been out for about 1-2 months as I remember. There are ALOT of themes for Firefox3 and they all look awesome



BECAUSE, it still doesn't support a lot of FF2 extensions which is inseparable for my (or him) day 2 day work..............


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> BECAUSE, it still doesn't support a lot of FF2 extensions which is inseparable for my (or him) day 2 day work..............



huh ???

donot u know the thread in tutorial section which claims to run older extension of firefox in newer version


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

I know but that is negotiating with security.............

Those would be in use but won't be upgraded.......
I'm a bit skeptic about my online security........


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I know but that is negotiating with security.............
> 
> Those would be in use but won't be upgraded.......
> *I'm a bit skeptic about my online security*........



me too but I know one thing *Once u connect to the internet u had successfully exposed ur Hard Disk to the net...*


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> me too but I know one thing *Once u connect to the internet u had successfully exposed ur Hard Disk to the net...*



Agreed. That doesn't mean I would forget the basic rule of online security,
Always be on latest version of s/w u r using.


----------



## paroh (Sep 24, 2008)

Uninstall Mozilla firefox and also removes the traces from the C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Mozilla

and

c:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox


and download and install the latest version of mozilla firefox


```
*tutankhamon.acc.umu.se/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0.2/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%203.0.2.exe
```


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

^ wat so special in it??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ Is just link to download FF 3.. lol 100% spam..


----------

